# Advice on monitor calibration hardware.



## Monchoon (Mar 14, 2014)

I am looking to purchase one of these types of hardware, but I am not sure of which one to choose.

I have been looking at the X-RITE i1Display Pro , and the X-RITE ColorMunki Display , there is also the Spyder 4.

I can also get the X-RITE Colorchecker Passport Kit with either of the X-RITE kits.

Any thought on which are the better kits and why. And is it worth the extra cash to purchase the Colorchecker Passport Kit.

Ay help on this is appreciated , thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 14, 2014)

I have an i1 pro. The software is a bit of a pain in the ass but it seems to deliver results.

Jim


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

I use X-RITE i1Display Pro. Works fine for me.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 14, 2014)

Click said:


> I use X-RITE i1Display Pro. Works fine for me.



It works fine for me, I mean that the software not as intuitive as it could be.

Jim


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree with you Jim


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 15, 2014)

i too use the X-RITE i1Display Pro and have lots of good things to say about it, the Colorchecker Passport Kit for me is essential if you are doing studio photography, in fact it's essential for all photography where the colour must be accurate.

this gives a great review on the product and a quick guide on it's use http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/accessories/colorchecker-psssport.shtml

Fats


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2014)

If you only have one monitor, that is you are not trying to get different monitors to "match" each other, save the money and get the X-RITE ColorMunki Display. You can use it on any number of screens, but it is not simple to get them to exactly match, though it can be done.

I believe the hardware is the same, the only difference between the two is the software, the X-RITE i1Display Pro has a much more advanced and customisable interface.

If you are interested on accurate colour then the Passport is a very good tool.


----------



## Monchoon (Mar 15, 2014)

It will mostly be used on one computer, but I would like to use it to calibrate monitor's on at least 2 laptops and 2 desktops.

Not planning on doing any real studio work in the near future, but I guess from the above posts that the Colorchecker Passport Kit is a no brainer to purchase.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2014)

Monchoon said:


> It will mostly be used on one computer, but I would like to use it to calibrate monitor's on at least 2 laptops and 2 desktops.
> 
> Not planning on doing any real studio work in the near future, but I guess from the above posts that the Colorchecker Passport Kit is a no brainer to purchase.



The Munki will do the multiple computers perfectly, it just isn't as good as the Display for multiple screens on the same computer.

For the money I'd recommend the Munki and Passport rather than the Display without the Passport. For multiple screens on the same computer I'd strongly recommend the Display.


----------



## Monchoon (Mar 15, 2014)

fatmanmedi said:


> i too use the X-RITE i1Display Pro and have lots of good things to say about it, the Colorchecker Passport Kit for me is essential if you are doing studio photography, in fact it's essential for all photography where the colour must be accurate.
> 
> this gives a great review on the product and a quick guide on it's use http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/accessories/colorchecker-psssport.shtml
> 
> Fats



Thanks for the link.

I also forgot to mention the difference in price between the 2 X-RITEs is about $65, which isn't a hug amount.


----------



## Monchoon (Mar 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Monchoon said:
> 
> 
> > It will mostly be used on one computer, but I would like to use it to calibrate monitor's on at least 2 laptops and 2 desktops.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2014)

The NEC displays are very highly rated for image editing, particularly the ones with Spectraview, it is an X-Rite puck and software but the monitor actually has it's own internal LUT.

They cost a bit more than the Dell's but if you wait to get the calibration setup then they are not too much more.


----------



## Monchoon (Mar 16, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The NEC displays are very highly rated for image editing, particularly the ones with Spectraview, it is an X-Rite puck and software but the monitor actually has it's own internal LUT.
> 
> They cost a bit more than the Dell's but if you wait to get the calibration setup then they are not too much more.



The Nec's look great but they are over double than the Dell's I am looking at . Would love to have them but they are out of my price range at the moment. But thanks for the recommendation .


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't forget that price includes an X-Rite calibrator.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 16, 2014)

another suggestion would be Samsung SyncMaster S27B970D, they are coming in around the $800 mark and is a good screen.

fats


----------

